# Sismos Portugal - 2014



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 16:35)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos em Portugal durante o ano de 2014.*


*Links úteis*

*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/

Geofono 1Hz em Ponta Delgada (do fablept)
http://wpsmap.com/plot/

Consultar dados de sismometros em Portugal (by fablept)
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismol...-sismometros-em-portugal-6204.html#post310827



*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

Geofon Potsdam
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php

*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/

Live Internet Seismic Server
http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 16:35)

Mais um pequeno sismo, desta vez em Braga e foi sentido por bastantes pessoas, inclusive eu.



> *Sismo sentido em Braga esta madrugada*
> 
> Pouco passava das 2.45 h da manhã , quando foi sentido em Braga um sismo com a magnitude de 1.8 na escala de richter.
> O Mesmo não causou qualquer dano, mas várias foram as pessoas que contactaram os Bombeiros um pouco alarmadas.



Fonte:TV DO MINHO / JORNAL









Fonte: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismologia/


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Jan 2014 às 19:18)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2013*

Eu também senti.
Foi a primeira vez que senti um sismo


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Jan 2014 às 20:56)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2013*



Ruipedroo disse:


> Mais um pequeno sismo, desta vez em Braga e foi sentido por bastantes pessoas, inclusive eu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boa noite Caros Colegas, Caros Vizinhos,

Também senti esse sismo (foi de curta duração), era aproximadamente 2H46 esta madrugada quando apontei o registo no meu smartphone, parecia um comboio a passar por baixo da habitação e percebi logo que era um sismo.

Como estamos a começar o ano é o primeiro registo para 2014 mas senti um em 2013 em plena tarde nesta zona cujo epicentro encontra-se localizado perto de Valongo (Porto).

Cmps.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Jan 2014 às 21:30)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2013*



Andre Barbosa disse:


> Eu também senti.
> Foi a primeira vez que senti um sismo



Ainda nao tive essa sorte, mas quando for que seja pequeno.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2014 às 00:51)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2013*



Zapiao disse:


> Ainda nao tive essa sorte, mas quando for que seja pequeno.



Eu já senti alguns pequenos, foram 4 se não me engano. o primeiro e mais forte que senti assustei-me bastante e foi apenas de grau IV/V na escala de Mercalli. 

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...com-magnitude-54-na-escala-de-richter-1210701


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos em Portugal durante o ano de 2014*.


*Links úteis*

*Sismos Portugal*:

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/si...dosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/

Geofono 1Hz em Ponta Delgada (do fablept)
http://wpsmap.com/plot/

Consultar dados de sismometros em Portugal (by fablept)
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/sismolo...tml#post310827


*
Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo*:

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

Geofon Potsdam
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php
*
Sismos Global*:

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/

Live Internet Seismic Server
http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2014 às 16:32)

2 sismos sentidos (Intensidade Máxima III) durante a noite de hoje na ilha do Pico, às 03:32 e 03:33. O epicentro dos sismos segundo o IPMA situaram-se na Montanha do Pico e segundo o CVARG um pouco mais a sul da montanha.

Registo dos sismos na estação ROSA - PM/IPMA (Ilha de S.Jorge, cerca 35km de distância do epicentro).





Fonte dos dados:  IRIS.

Curioso o registo vertical desta estação, a onda P tem a mesma amplitude do que a onda S..sendo que o registo fica um amontoado de ondas sísmicas. Já no registo horizontal seja mais fácil identificar a onda P.

Houve ainda um sismo de 2.0 na mesma zona às 03:40.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jan 2014 às 16:52)

Será que está a acordar, qual a densidade sismica naquele lugar


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2014 às 17:32)

camrov8 disse:


> Será que está a acordar, qual a densidade sismica naquele lugar



Podes ver a sismicidade (até 2010) na Montanha do Pico aqui:
http://www.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?...&maxlon=-28.2355&minlon=-28.5981&zm=12&mt=ter

3 sismos numa noite não é sinal de nada, todos os sistemas vulcânicos tem actividade sísmica de vez em quando, mas é esperar mais uns dias e ver se ocorre mais alguns sismos.

Mas como o IPMA/CVARG só indica sismos >=2.0, até pode ocorrer mais sismos na zona, mas só saberemos daqui a 2/3 meses quando lançarem os boletins sísmicos. A única estação que pode-se aceder no grupo central fica na ilha de S.Jorge (35km de distância), e apenas regista sismos +- >M2 da montanha do Pico.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2014 às 22:49)

> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 12-01-2014 pelas 22:26 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 60 km a Sul-Sudeste de V.R.Sto António.
> 
> Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## fablept (16 Jan 2014 às 16:28)

Sismo Sentido em Portugal Continental.

Magnitude: 2,0
Data/Hora: Hoje / 05:34
Profundidade: 6
Região: NE Reguengos de Monsaráz
Sentido? II/IIIR. Monsaraz 






Registo do Sismo na Estação PESTR (Fonte: WPSMap, IRIS, PM (IPMA))
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/seis.htm...T05:33:00.00&dur=180&output=plot&bpfilter=1-5


----------



## PedroMAR (17 Jan 2014 às 01:59)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 17-01-2014 pelas 01:01 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 1.8
(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Norte-Nordeste do Redondo.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais
ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região do
Redondo.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de
Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt).

Link googlemaps:https://maps.google.com/maps?q=38.6...:39.9_UTC)&ll=38.6940,-7.5190&spn=2,2&f=d&t=h


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jan 2014 às 19:13)

Um belo abanão com epicentro perto do Pomarão.. 
3.5 segundo o CSEM ou 3.1 segundo o IPMA e com uma replica de 2.5 associada! 


Magnitude	ML 3.5
Region	PORTUGAL
Date time	2014-01-20 17:59:26.0 UTC
Location	37.54 N ; 7.53 W
Depth	15 km
Distances	192 km SE of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 517,802 / local time: 17:59:26.0 2014-01-20
68 km NE of Faro, Portugal / pop: 41,355 / local time: 17:59:26.0 2014-01-20
26 km W of Puebla de Guzmán, Spain / pop: 3,083 / local time: 18:59:26.0 2014-01-20 








Fonte: CSEM: http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=354431


----------



## fablept (20 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

Nos últimos 30 dias, já é o quinto sismo sentido no Continente..

Registo do sismo e da primeira réplica na estação PVAQ (Fonte: IRIS), a +-17km do epicentro.
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/seis.htm...T17:59:00.00&dur=550&output=plot&bpfilter=1-5


----------



## Zapiao (20 Jan 2014 às 23:45)

Começo a ficar preocupado, estará algo maior a cozinhar ?


----------



## aoc36 (21 Jan 2014 às 11:35)

Esta madrugada ouve dois sismos no algarve com intervalo de 15 minutos! Aumento de intensidade dos sismos?


----------



## fablept (21 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

Boas.

Desde ontem até a madrugada de hoje que houve alguma actividade sísmica, mas em sismologia não quer dizer nada, foi um dia de libertação de maior tensão nas placas tectónicas e em algumas falhas sísmicas. 







Em sismologia das poucas certezas que há, é que a partir de um sismo de certa magnitude ocorre réplicas. Não há alertas amarelos/laranjas/vermelhos em sismologia, não se consegue estabelecer uma relação entre sismos de pequena magnitude e de grande magnitude.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2014 às 18:16)

Não é a primeira vez que ocorrem crises de tal grau, nem será a última a preocupar convém preocupar todos os dias porque a probabilidade e ocorrência é sempre igual. Houve uma altura que a comunicação social andou a falar de sismos que ocorriam todas as madrugadas durante uns 6 dias, penso que até houve uns 2 que foram sentidos no algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2014 às 22:18)

É uma situação perfeitamente normal, a meu ver. Não existe sinal nenhum, aliás os sismos têem sido todos em locais relativamente estranho e a falha aquela que preocupa mais os algarvios é que está praticamente sem dar muitos sinais de vida, 3 sismos de magnitude reduzida na falha de Gorringe. O último sismo significativo desta falha foi a 17/12/2009 de magnitude 6.0 .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2014 às 19:39)

Novo sismo de 3.1 a NW de Alcoutim - 2014-01-24 18:56:08 

Claro que sem preocupação mas não sei se a zona em questão deu sinais de actividade nos últimos (muitos) anos... Não me lembro de crises sísmicas nesta zona.
Tenho de fazer uma pequena pesquisa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2014 às 20:27)

> * Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 24-01-2014 18:56*
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 24-01-2014 pelas 18:56 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Oeste-Noroeste de Alcoutim.
> 
> ...



Mais um sismo na mesma zona do que outro na passada 2ªfeira numa zona muito estranha, nunca lembro-me de sismos nessa zona.


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2014 às 21:19)

Coincidência apenas. Não há ali nenhuma falha activa.

Editando mas acho que é coincidência:

2011-04-24 10:22 	37,33 	-7,58 	10 	1,6 	SW Alcoutim 	---	---
2011-04-24 10:05 	37,36 	-7,54 	3 	2,6 	SW Alcoutim 	---	---

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/sismos-portugal-2011-a-5265-4.html


----------



## fablept (24 Jan 2014 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais um sismo na mesma zona do que outro na passada 2ªfeira numa zona muito estranha, nunca lembro-me de sismos nessa zona.



Não é muito comum, mas já houve alguma actividade naquela zona,  M3 em 1995, Ml3.1 2008 e mais alguns..

O mapeamentos de falhas activas não é assim tão simples, o sismo de magnitude 7 nas Filipinas no ano passado, ocorreu numa falha desconhecida para os cientistas..


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 18:16)

alguma coisa esta a acontecer pode existir uma falha adormecida que não estivesse referenciada


----------



## trepkos (3 Fev 2014 às 14:09)

Penso que ocorreu aqui um sismo em Montemor. Estou no café e as montras aqui em volta abanaram todas depois de se ouvir um som semelhante a um trovão, mas não há trovoadas. Alguém pode confirmar?


----------



## fablept (3 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

trepkos disse:


> Penso que ocorreu aqui um sismo em Montemor. Estou no café e as montras aqui em volta abanaram todas depois de se ouvir um som semelhante a um trovão, mas não há trovoadas. Alguém pode confirmar?



Hoje no continente, ainda não ocorreu sismos..mas podes ter sentido/ouvido uma explosão numa pedreira/obras, o que podes fazer é consultar os dados de uma estação sísmica perto de ti e vê se há algo na altura que sentiste. Mas terá que ser uma estação sísmica que fique relativamente perto de ti (<50km).


----------



## trepkos (3 Fev 2014 às 21:00)

fablept disse:


> Hoje no continente, ainda não ocorreu sismos..mas podes ter sentido/ouvido uma explosão numa pedreira/obras, o que podes fazer é consultar os dados de uma estação sísmica perto de ti e vê se há algo na altura que sentiste. Mas terá que ser uma estação sísmica que fique relativamente perto de ti (<50km).



Realmente pode ter sido... de facto há uma pedreira a poucos kms daqui, mas há anos que isto não acontecia e com a potência que foi. Daí ter associado logo a um sismo.


----------



## Garcia (3 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

trepkos disse:


> Penso que ocorreu aqui um sismo em Montemor. Estou no café e as montras aqui em volta abanaram todas depois de se ouvir um som semelhante a um trovão, mas não há trovoadas. Alguém pode confirmar?



olha... por acaso hoje fui fazer um trabalho a Alcochete, e tive essa mesma impressão, pelo menos no que toca ao barulho...

fiquei na ideia que tivesse sido trovoada.. mas o céu não evidenciava isso..


----------



## fablept (3 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

É capaz de ter sido da pedreira..sismos no continente só ocorreu 1 até agora e foi no Sul, e pela baixa magnitude não era possível sentir no Centro.


----------



## fablept (4 Fev 2014 às 16:15)

Sismo de magnitude Ml2.9 (IPMA) sentido em S.Miguel (Açores) às 14:15h (hora local), com intensidade máxima de II/III no Faial da Terra (CVARG), II Povoação (IPMA).

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=357712#summary


----------



## Jmsampaio (9 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

O Golfo de Cadiz tem estado muito sossegado, esse sim preocupa. É Anormal estar mais de 2 dias sem actividade e tem sido muito ligeira a que tem tido. muito ligeira mesmo


----------



## PedroMAR (18 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 17-02-2014 23:43

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 17-02-2014 pelas 23:43 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de
magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 25 km a Oeste-Sudoeste do
Capelo (Faial).
Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais
ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região
da Horta, ilha do Faial.
Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção
Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt)..


----------



## fablept (20 Fev 2014 às 03:30)

Dois sismos de Ml3.1 e Ml3.6 (IPMA) perto de Setúbal.








> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 20-02-2014 pelas 02:27 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Sul-Sudeste de Setúbal.
> 
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.



Ml3.1
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=360831
Ml3.6
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=360834
ShakeMap IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 27-02-2014 21:19*

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 27-02-2014 pelas 21:19 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 25 km a Oeste de Vitória (Graciosa).

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponí*vel até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Guadalupe, e III/IV na região de Santa Cruz da Graciosa.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evoluçãoo da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2014 às 02:28)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 09-03-2014 01:19*
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 09-03-2014 pelas 01:19 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 1.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Oeste-Noroeste de Cascais.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Cascais.
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mar 2014 às 11:21)

Não senti nada! Já estava em sono profundo!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 11:30)

Nem eu, e estou mais perto. 
Segundo as coordenadas o epicentro foi a 3 kms a Oeste do Cabo Raso, aqui perto.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2014 às 12:48)

Foi muito fraquinho é normal que poucas pessoas tenham sentido, normalmente estes sismos muito leves só são sentidos por pessoas que estejam nos andares mais elevados dos edifícios principalmente se tiverem deitadas (mas acordadas).


----------



## PedroMAR (13 Mar 2014 às 09:12)

Aviso de Sismo no Continente 13-03-2014 08:56


O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 13-03-2014 pelas 08:56 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.6
(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Oeste-Sudoeste do Cabo S.Vicente.

Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este
sismo tenha sido sentido.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendáveis junto da Autoridade Nacional de
Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt).


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2014 às 10:50)

Por aqui, a uns 100-120km de distância não senti nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2014 às 12:19)

Agreste disse:


> Por aqui, a uns 100-120km de distância não senti nada.



Por aqui, também não senti nada e o IPMA também não tem nada a dizer que o sismo foi sentido.


----------



## fablept (30 Mar 2014 às 22:15)

Alguma actividade em Alcoutim:

```
2014-03-30 19:59 	37,35 	-7,60 	19 	1,0 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
2014-03-30 17:10 	37,35 	-7,58 	18 	1,1 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
2014-03-30 14:28 	37,36 	-7,57 	19 	1,5 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
2014-03-30 14:27 	37,35 	-7,59 	21 	1,2 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
2014-03-30 13:24 	37,37 	-7,54 	17 	1,1 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
2014-03-30 12:33 	37,39 	-7,56 	15 	0,9 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
2014-03-30 12:04 	37,36 	-7,58 	18 	1,2 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
2014-03-30 10:58 	37,35 	-7,61 	21 	1,0 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-

Fonte: IPMA
```

Estação PVAQ




Dados: IPMA - IRIS

Alem dos sismos confirmados pelo IPMA, suspeito de mais alguns registos, mas por terem uma amplitude tão pequena e não ser possível extrair com sucesso a onda P e S, não os confirmo.


----------



## Zapiao (30 Mar 2014 às 23:05)

fablept disse:


> Estação PVAQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aonde posso aceder a este grafico, colega ?


----------



## fablept (31 Mar 2014 às 00:05)

Zapiao disse:


> Aonde posso aceder a este grafico, colega ?



A forma mais fácil é indo a este site:
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/

Clicar na estação que pretendes (icon verde), clicar na tab "Dados" e finalmente clicar em Abrir o dia que pretendes. Tens que ter JAVA instalado no PC. 

À uns tempos escrevi uma pequena introdução como analisar os dados, tens algumas dicas aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismol...-sismometros-em-portugal-6204.html#post322088

Se quiseres analisar com espectograma, tens que fazer download do ficheiro e usar o programa SeisGram2K (abrir como MSEED).


----------



## DaniFR (31 Mar 2014 às 11:27)

* Sismo a seis quilómetros das Caldas da Rainha, sem causar danos*

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) registou hoje um sismo de 2.6 na escala de Richter, com epicentro a cerca de seis quilómetros das Caldas da Rainha, mas segundo os bombeiros não se registaram danos.

O sismo foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente às 08H29.

Contactado pela agência Lusa o comandante dos bombeiros das Caldas da Rainha, José António Silva, afirmou que a corporação não recebeu “qualquer pedido ou ocorrência” relacionada com o sismo, mas que o mesmo “foi sentido na Serra do Bouro”, uma das freguesias do litoral do concelho.

De acordo com o mesmo responsável, “uma senhora ligou a dizer que sentiu a casa tremer”.

Diário As Beiras


----------



## jorgepaulino (31 Mar 2014 às 11:38)

Esta madrugada pelas 6:15 também houve um a sul de Évora, pelo site do IPMA foi de magnitude de 2.2


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2014 às 03:47)

Acabei de sentir um sismo, à cerca de 3 minutos, confirmado na estação CMLA. 






Edit: Confirmado como Ml5.0 a 60km Oeste dos Ginetes (Ilha de S.Miguel), mas provavelmente irá sofrer alterações no epicentro/magnitude.


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2014 às 03:53)

Mag. 5 na Fossa de Hirondele segundo o IPMA.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2014 às 04:07)

Boa noite ... Dizer que o sismo também foi sentido aqui em Angra do Heroísmo mas certamente com menor intensidade do que em São Miguel ... Estava aqui no pc e de repente senti-me por poucos momentos a abanar ... A portada rangeu e foi uma coisa que durou para ai um segundo mas na altura pareceu-me logo um sismo tendo questionado a minha mãe logo se tinha sentido alguma coisa ... Agora vim aqui e confirmei o que pensava ... Senti mesmo um micro sismo aqui em Angra ... Um abraço a todos e espero que por São Miguel onde o epicentro foi mais próximo não tenha existido muito susto ...


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2014 às 04:08)

Senti bem.
Curto mas forte. 
 Epicentro entre S. Miguel e Terceira no Banco Joao de Castro grau 5. Penso que também foi sentido na Terceira.


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2014 às 04:09)

Apenas senti a cama a balançar de um lado para o outro durante 2/3 segundos, não ouvi nada, mas fiquei com algum receio que fosse uma onda P e que a onda S tivesse a chegar.

Um sismo forte para a zona que é, a Fossa da Hirondelle é das zonas nos Açores com mais actividade sísmica, mas geralmente os sismos não ultrapassam de magnitude 3, pensei logo que tivesse tido epicentro no Banco D. João de Castro.

Continuo é com a minha saga pessoal em sismologia, ou registo sismos e não os sinto ou os sinto e não os registo (tive a fazer limpeza ao servidor e não estou a guardar dados).


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2014 às 04:12)

Resta saber se virão mais por aí e se é de origem vulcânica ou tectónica...

Meu quarto tremeu todo do nada. Alguns livros caíram e os lustres dançaram. E ainda senti aquela zoada que acompanhava o sismo. Os cães ladraram antes dele chegar.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2014 às 04:18)

Aqui na Terceira nem deu para os objectos mexerem e deverá ser considerado um micro sismo que muitos não deverão ter sentido pela hora que é e por ter sido tão curto ... O que posso dizer é que durou muito pouco tempo mas a portada do meu quarto fez um barulho pouco normal e senti um leve baque já que por acaso estava deitado na cama com os pés numa cadeira o que deu para sentir ainda melhor já que estava todo esticado ...

Em relação àquela zona já há muito que se fala que será ali muito provavelmente o próximo vulcão em terras açorianas ...


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2014 às 04:25)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui na Terceira nem deu para os objectos mexerem e deverá ser considerado um micro sismo que muitos não deverão ter sentido pela hora que é e por ter sido tão curto ... O que posso dizer é que durou muito pouco tempo mas a portada do meu quarto fez um barulho pouco normal e senti um leve baque já que por acaso estava deitado na cama com os pés numa cadeira o que deu para sentir ainda melhor já que estava todo esticado ...
> 
> Em relação àquela zona já há muito que se fala que será ali muito provavelmente o próximo vulcão em terras açorianas ...



Por aqui foi a mesma coisa só que mais forte. Veio de pancada e de sacão. Surgiu do nada e depois parou. Mas ainda deu para eu dançar um pouco na cama 
 Ainda bem que foi a 60 km da costa porque se fosse mais perto já tinha havido desgraças certamente...

Sim dizem que futuramente aquele vulcão (que é o maior vulcão submarimo dos Açores) pode vir a ligar a Terceira a S. Miguel formando uma grande ilha de grandes dimensões, mas quando isso acontecer a gente de certeza que já n deve estar por aqui,


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2014 às 04:33)

Nunca me esqueço foi da crise sísmica de 1997 no Banco D. João de Castro ... Tinha 13 anos mas não me esqueço ... Ai sim a coisa mexeu bem por aqui principalmente para quem não está habituado a sentir sismos ... ( para as pessoas que sentiram o sismo de 80 ou o sismo do Faial estas coisas não são nada ... ). Foi uma altura animada na Terceira já que pouco tempo depois disso o vulcão submarino aqui na Serreta resolveu dar sinais de vida e lembro-me de o observar com os binóculos ...


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2014 às 04:46)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Nunca me esqueço foi da crise sísmica de 1997 no Banco D. João de Castro ... Tinha 13 anos mas não me esqueço ... Ai sim a coisa mexeu bem por aqui principalmente para quem não está habituado a sentir sismos ... ( para as pessoas que sentiram o sismo de 80 ou o sismo do Faial estas coisas não são nada ... ). Foi uma altura animada na Terceira já que pouco tempo depois disso o vulcão submarino aqui na Serreta resolveu dar sinais de vida e lembro-me de o observar com os binóculos ...



Sim. A de 1997 mexeu bem na Terceira e em S. Miguel.

O de 1980 na Terceira também foi sentido em S. Miguel, Graciosa e S. Jorge. 

Este agora foi apenas a 60 km da freguesia dos Ginetes (S. Miguel) e sentido nas duas ilhas: Terceira e S. Miguel (que eu saiba).

Não sei se chegou ao Pico ou a S. Jorge.


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2014 às 04:46)

Azor disse:


> Por aqui foi a mesma coisa só que mais forte. Veio de pancada e de sacão. Surgiu do nada e depois parou. Mas ainda deu para eu dançar um pouco na cama
> Ainda bem que foi a 60 km da costa porque se fosse mais perto já tinha havido desgraças certamente...
> 
> Sim dizem que futuramente aquele vulcão (que é o maior vulcão submarimo dos Açores) pode vir a ligar a Terceira a S. Miguel formando uma grande ilha de grandes dimensões, mas quando isso acontecer a gente de certeza que já n deve estar por aqui,



Tambem dançei um pouco na cama mas não ouvi mesmo nada de nada, nem cães a ladrar antes e depois.

O Banco D. João de Castro ainda está alguns kms do epicentro desse sismo. Acredito que tenha origem tectónica.



Wessel1985 disse:


> Nunca me esqueço foi da crise sísmica de 1997 no Banco D. João de Castro ... Tinha 13 anos mas não me esqueço ... Ai sim a coisa mexeu bem por aqui principalmente para quem não está habituado a sentir sismos ... ( para as pessoas que sentiram o sismo de 80 ou o sismo do Faial estas coisas não são nada ... ). Foi uma altura animada na Terceira já que pouco tempo depois disso o vulcão submarino aqui na Serreta resolveu dar sinais de vida e lembro-me de o observar com os binóculos ...



Essa crise tectónica/vulcânica chegou a provocar um sismo de >M5, foi uma fase no vulcão B. João de Castro que originou a imensos sismos durante 2/3 meses. À cerca de umas semanas andei a vasculhar registos sísmicos dessa crise e encontrei o dia desse sismo, tens aqui o plot desse dia:

http://s24.postimg.org/5tesusiad/1997.png
(Atenção que esta imagem refere-se a 1997 e não ao do sismo de hoje!)

Nos dias que antecederam esse sismo já tinham ocorrido dezenas de sismos, e dá para ver perfeitamente que pouco antes (minutos) do sismo >M5, ocorreu um sismo percursor.


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2014 às 04:50)

Já andam dizendo por aí que também foi sentido noutras ilhas além de S. Miguel e Terceira. 
Fablet sabes alguma coisa?
Talvez tenha chegado a S. Jorge? Santa Maria?


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2014 às 04:54)

Não faço a mínima @Azor, mas desconfio que tenha sido sentido noutras ilhas se o @Wessel1985 diz que sentiu muito levemente em Angra, não acredito que noutras ilhas possa ter sido sentido, talvez em circunstâncias especiais.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2014 às 04:55)

Obrigado pelos dados 

Pois este sismo de hoje teve o seu epicentro mais perto de São Miguel do que da Terceira e por isso deverá ter sido sentido ai com uma intensidade superior ... Aqui creio que a maioria da população não deverá ter sentido nada porque foi uma questão de segundos e foi algo muito levezinho ... Em minha casa fui o único a sentir o sismo ...


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2014 às 04:58)

pois... "ma que sim" 

Vou mas é dormir e se vier mais algum durante essa noite que não me ponha as telhas abaixo porque elas ainda são de barro 

abraços e nada de pânico. Estamos nos Açores ainda


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2014 às 04:59)

O SRPCBA já emitiu comunicado ...


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2014 às 05:00)

Ninguém percebe esta gente.

Antes era os Ginetes, e agora a freguesia da Várzea... whatever! 

Boa noite ppl


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2014 às 05:06)

Duas pensamentos antes de ir dormir sobre este sismo, senti perfeitamente o baloiçar da cama na direcção Este-Oeste, ou seja, o epicentro do sismo foi a Este ou a Oeste. E se o que senti fosse a onda P de um sismo de grande magnitude, não estava minimamente preparado para a onda S que seria muito mais forte, pois só levantei a cabeça da cama a olhar à volta a tentar assimilar o que se tinha passado

Boa noite a todos!


----------



## Turlu (11 Abr 2014 às 10:38)

Bom dia!
Acordei com o tremor de terra. Senti um "sacão" na cama e a porta casa de banho a bater.
Em minha casa e no meu trabalho mais ninguém sentiu.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2014 às 12:47)

Tenho informação que este sismo também chegou a Santa Maria, mas mais fraco que na Terceira e em S. Miguel.


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2014 às 13:03)

E já que se fala no assunto:




> O vulcanólogo Victor Hugo Forjaz diz que a Caldeira Pero Botelho é um perigo público na freguesia das Furnas, ilha de São Miguel. A qualquer momento, a caldeira pode explodir, sustenta o cientista, que advoga a interdição do local ao público.




http://www.rtp.pt/acores/?article=3...757178717639538&fb_action_types=og.recommends


----------



## camrov8 (11 Abr 2014 às 20:35)

o governo prepara-se para aprovar a reablitação urbana sem ser necessario aprovação anti-sismica


----------



## fablept (21 Abr 2014 às 16:05)

Falava-se no outro tópico sobre o impacto de sismos de magnitude relevante em vulcões, desde que ocorreu o sismo Ml5.0 na Fossa Hirondelle (Entre S.Miguel e Terceira) a cerca de 30km do Banco D. João de Castro que a zona junto ao vulcão está a ter alguma actividade sísmica, só hoje já se registaram 7 sismos com magnitude superior a 2.0 e no total desde o sismo Ml5.0 (à 10 dias atrás), 16 sismos.

O sismo de magnitude mais relevante com epicentro neste vulcão nos últimos anos foi em 2012, com magnitude Ml4.0, foi sentido em algumas zonas de S.Miguel e Terceira.



> 2014-04-21 14:10 	38,24 	-26,57 	5 	3,1 	Banco D. João de Castro 	---	--- 	-
> 2014-04-21 12:47 	38,18 	-26,62 	- 	2,9 	Banco D. João de Castro 	---	--- 	-
> 2014-04-21 08:35 	38,18 	-26,61 	- 	2,8 	Banco D. João de Castro 	---	--- 	-
> 2014-04-21 08:16 	38,20 	-26,60 	- 	3,2 	Banco D. João de Castro 	---	--- 	-
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2014 às 19:55)

> *Aviso de Sismo no Continente 21-04-2014 18:40*
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 21-04-2014 pelas 18:40 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Sudeste de Olhão.
> 
> ...



Senti a mesa da cozinha tremer quase imperceptível, nem pensei que era um sismo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2014 às 22:30)

> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 21-04-2014 18:40
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 21-04-2014 pelas 18:40 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Sudeste de Olhão.
> 
> ...



Não senti o sismo e por não estar durante a tarde na net só agora me apercebi que tal ocorreu, pelo menos ficou registado no meu sistema.
Avanço com os registos do meu sistema:


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Abr 2014 às 11:41)

Nas ultimas 24h 5 sismos no banco D. João de Castro:

*2014-04-22   06:38:41.0 3hr 53min ago 38.13 	N  	26.42 	W  	1	3.1	 AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2014-04-21   14:10:55.0	38.23 	N  	26.57 	W  	5	3.1	 AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2014-04-21   08:16:50.0	38.18 	N  	26.60 	W  	1	3.2	 AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2014-04-21   07:50:09.0	38.22 	N  	26.57 	W  	1	3.0	 AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2014-04-21   07:48:21.0	38.15 	N  	26.62 	W  	1	3.4	 AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL


Como sabem, é um vulcão submarino. Já chegou a estar emerso, mas como não era de grandes dimensões e a erosão fê-lo desaparecer da superfície. 

A actividade sísmica ainda não é muito evidente, mas são alguns sinais. Apenas uns "arrotos" ou o menino bolsará?! 

O mesmo está +/- a 12 metros de profundidade. Se acordar, rapidamente far-se-á ver.


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Abr 2014 às 19:02)

A coisa está animada pelo Banco Dom João de Castro e Fossa de Hirondelle desde o sismo de magnitude 5.0 o único até agora sentido pelas populações mais próximas do epicentro ... Aguardemos pelos próximos capítulos no sentido de perceber se esta é uma crise circunstancial ou algo mais consistente e duradouro ...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Abr 2014 às 21:26)

Wessel1985 disse:


> A coisa está animada pelo Banco Dom João de Castro e Fossa de Hirondelle desde o sismo de magnitude 5.0 o único até agora sentido pelas populações mais próximas do epicentro ... Aguardemos pelos próximos capítulos no sentido de perceber se esta é uma crise circunstancial ou algo mais consistente e duradouro ...



Tu aí pertinho estás em pulgas. Mas se a sismicidade for por actividade vulcânica não em principio não ocorrerão sismos fortes. Mas na natureza vale tudo...


----------



## Azor (24 Abr 2014 às 13:52)

Penso que deve haver ainda muita energia pulsando naquela zona. O problema não fica resolvido só com um sismo de grau 5. Aquilo poderá ser apenas o princípio de muita coisa...e ainda muito longe de ter finalizado. 

Pode levar semanas, meses, anos ou décadas, mas Terceira e São Miguel vão ter notícias novamente. É só questão de tempo. Faz parte da génese tectónico-vulcânica das ilhas açorianas. 

Basta recordar a última grande erupção no Banco D. João de Castro em 1720, e que abalou fortemente as ilhas de São Miguel e Terceira, com o nascimento de uma ilha naquela zona...


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Abr 2014 às 22:26)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 27-04-2014 01:28
2014-04-27 01:28:00
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 27-04-2014 pelas 01:28 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Norte-Nordeste da Ribeirinha (Faial). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas Freguesias de Salão, Pedro Miguel, Feteira e Castelo Branco Ilha do Faial. Este sismo também foi sentido na Ilha do Pico. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## fablept (5 Mai 2014 às 21:39)

Em 10 dias houve 38 sismos no distrito de Bragança, NW Vinhais, incluindo um de Ml2.8, mas que não foi sentido. Todos os sismos ocorreram num raio de 5km..







O que pode haver para aqueles lados para provocar tanto sismo em poucos dias num local específico tão a norte de Portugal Continental? Alguma mina, pedreira? 

Alguem que esteja atento à sismologia em Portugal Continental, costuma ocorrer sismos naquela zona ao longo do ano?


----------



## Zapiao (5 Mai 2014 às 23:11)

E tem que haver pedreiras ou minas para haver sismos?


----------



## fablept (5 Mai 2014 às 23:24)

Zapiao disse:


> E tem que haver pedreiras ou minas para haver sismos?



Não, mas podia ser uma causa desses sismos..como estão confinados numa pequena área, lembrei-me logo da polémica nos EUA sobre fracking (mais utilizado em explorações mineiras de gás natural e petróleo).


----------



## Zapiao (5 Mai 2014 às 23:28)

Era mesmo uma duvida que eu tinha, caro colega. Espero que nao seja o prenuncio de algo mais forte, nao acha ?


----------



## MSantos (6 Mai 2014 às 00:09)

fablept disse:


> Em 10 dias houve 38 sismos no distrito de Bragança, NW Vinhais, incluindo um de Ml2.8, mas que não foi sentido. Todos os sismos tiveram um epicentro concentrado num raio de 5km..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por vezes ocorrem sismos no Nordeste Transmontano mas os mais fortes e que por vezes são sentidos não costumam ser nessa zona de Vinhais mas sim na zona do Vale da Vilariça onde existe uma falha com alguma actividade sísmica.

Esta "crise" sísmica na zona de Vinhais não deixa de ser um pouco intrigante!


----------



## fablept (6 Mai 2014 às 19:03)

Zapiao disse:


> Era mesmo uma duvida que eu tinha, caro colega. Espero que nao seja o prenuncio de algo mais forte, nao acha ?



Que eu tenha conhecimento não há registos de sismos históricos tão a Norte em Portugal..até agora a magnitude máxima foi de 2.8, se continuar a ocorrer sismos poderá provocar sismos de maior magnitude, mas acho que nunca será algo de relevante.

Neste mapa podem ver que a actividade sísmica em Vinhais ao longo dos anos sempre foi muito reduzida:
http://www.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?...94&maxlon=-6.1832&minlon=-7.8532&zm=10&mt=ter


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2014 às 20:23)

> Um sismo foi sentido nos Rosais, na ilha de São Jorge, nos Açores, às 16:08 (hora local), revelou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
> 
> De acordo com o IPMA, o sismo não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e as estações da rede sísmica do arquipélago registaram uma magnitude 3.0 (Richter) e uma intensidade máxima II/III, na escala de Mercalli modificada.
> 
> O epicentro, segundo a mesma fonte, localizou-se a dez quilómetros a Norte-Nordeste da Beira, em São Jorge.



TVI24


----------



## camrov8 (21 Mai 2014 às 20:09)

Mais um perto de barcelos será a falha a ajustar-se


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mai 2014 às 19:04)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 23-05-2014 20:01
2014-05-23 20:01:00
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 23-05-2014 pelas 20:01 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 55 km a Noroeste do Capelo (Faial). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas freguesias de Cedros e Horta, Ilha do Faial. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## Cenomaniano (11 Jun 2014 às 13:02)

Ninguém sentiu este?


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jun 2014 às 14:32)

Ao que parece, não, nem o IPMA tem relatos disso. Há, no entanto, uma discrepância nas magnitudes, o IPMA refere M3.2.


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2014 às 18:00)

fablept disse:


> Que eu tenha conhecimento não há registos de sismos históricos tão a Norte em Portugal..até agora a magnitude máxima foi de 2.8, se continuar a ocorrer sismos poderá provocar sismos de maior magnitude, mas acho que nunca será algo de relevante.
> 
> Neste mapa podem ver que a actividade sísmica em Vinhais ao longo dos anos sempre foi muito reduzida:
> *http://www.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?...94&maxlon=-6.1832&minlon=-7.8532&zm=10&mt=ter*



Muito bom, este site! 
Dá para ter uma perspectiva de onde ocorreram sismos (até dá para perceber quais as zonas maior risco sísmico nos últimos 44 anos)
, muito bom mesmo!


----------



## fablept (11 Jun 2014 às 18:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ao que parece, não, nem o IPMA tem relatos disso. Há, no entanto, uma discrepância nas magnitudes, o IPMA refere M3.2.



O IPMA reviu a magnitude do sismo, mas no EMSC continua a 4.3. 
Sendo um sismo de magnitude 3 a 60km de profundidade, muito dificilmente seria sentido nas zonas mais próximas do epicentro (Peniche).




Thomar disse:


> Muito bom, este site!
> Dá para ter uma perspectiva de onde ocorreram sismos (até dá para perceber quais as zonas maior risco sísmico nos últimos 44 anos)
> , muito bom mesmo!



É pena que os dados não estejam actualizados. Mas é questão da IRIS actualizar os dados em Portugal através do site http://www.isc.ac.uk/, o IPMA envia para este site todos os sismos que registou mais ou menos com +- 2 meses de atraso.
Já o Instituto Geofisico Dom Luis actualiza todos os meses e o CIVISA, nem partilha 

Só uma dica, ao longo dos anos o número de estações sísmicas cresceu e a qualidade dos registos melhorou..logo consultar sismos de baixa magnitude de à 20 anos atrás (ex: <2), não terá grande quantidade de dados. Se consultares na última década irás ver muitos mais sismos, mas porque já contem sismos de baixa magnitude.


----------



## PedroMAR (20 Jun 2014 às 23:02)

Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores 20-06-2014 18:43

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 20-06-2014 pelas 18:43 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de
magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Este-Nordeste da
Ribeirinha (Faial).
Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este
sismo tenha sido sentido.
Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendáveis junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção
Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## fablept (21 Jun 2014 às 22:25)

Alcoutim a tremelicar um pouco hoje, sendo o sismo de maior relevância, Ml1.6 às 16:18.









> 2014-06-21 16:18 	37,36 	-7,62 	20 	1,6 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
> 2014-06-21 13:02 	37,39 	-7,64 	13 	0,9 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
> 2014-06-21 13:02 	37,36 	-7,63 	16 	0,9 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
> 2014-06-21 12:52 	37,36 	-7,58 	17 	0,8 	SW Alcoutim 	---	--- 	-
> ...



É alguma actividade, mas contas arredondadas, o total de energia libertado hoje deve andar entre um sismo de >Ml2.0 e <Ml2.5.


----------



## Rachie (1 Jul 2014 às 11:52)

fablept disse:


> Alcoutim a tremelicar um pouco hoje, sendo o sismo de maior relevância, Ml1.6 às 16:18.



E ainda continuou pelo dia 22, tendo havido outros menos frequentes nos dias seguintes.

Alguém sabe se há lá alguma falha? Não me parece normal tantos sismos seguidos sempre na mesma zona. Ainda pensei na extracção do gás de xisto, mas estive lá de férias há pouco tempo e não se vê maquinaria nenhuma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2014 às 13:02)

Rachie disse:


> E ainda continuou pelo dia 22, tendo havido outros menos frequentes nos dias seguintes.
> 
> Alguém sabe se há lá alguma falha? Não me parece normal tantos sismos seguidos sempre na mesma zona. Ainda pensei na extracção do gás de xisto, mas estive lá de férias há pouco tempo e não se vê maquinaria nenhuma.



Já em Janeiro tinha havido um sismo de 3.1 na mesma zona e que foi sentido no concelho de Tavira. De facto, essa zona que havido alguma actividade nos últimos meses. Penso que não exista nenhuma falha nessa zona, mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## Rachie (2 Jul 2014 às 16:29)

Que é estranho é...


----------



## fablept (1 Ago 2014 às 17:41)

Sismo de magnitude Ml3.2 sentido hoje às 16:01 em Bombarral:

http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2014080116011001/intensity.html

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=393460


----------



## jorgepaulino (4 Ago 2014 às 10:35)

Entretanto, por aqui nos ultimos dias têm havido alguma libertação de energia, sendo que o maior ocorreu à praticamente 1 mês:

Data (TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.	Grau	Local	+ info
*03/08/2014 22:48	38,80	-7,99	-	1,5	N Arraiolos	---	---	-*
*03/08/2014 14:56	38,80	-8,00	4	1,2	N Arraiolos	---	---	-*
02/08/2014 14:39	38,71	-7,78	16	0,7	E Arraiolos	---	---	-
30/07/2014 01:01	38,73	-7,90	11	1,3	E Arraiolos	---	---	-
*27/07/2014 01:19	38,80	-7,97	-	1,5	NE Arraiolos	---	---	-*
*05/07/2014 21:58	38,75	-7,94	15	2,0	NE Arraiolos	---	---	-*

A bold os que foram "ouvidos" por mim.


----------



## Cenomaniano (11 Ago 2014 às 14:12)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Ago 2014 às 17:02)

> *Aviso de Sismo 30-08-2014 15:29
> 2014-08-30 15:29:50*
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 30-08-2014 pelas 15:29 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica Nacional, um sismo de magnitude 5.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 480 km a Norte-Nordeste de Corvo (Corvo).
> ...








http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## vitoreis (30 Ago 2014 às 17:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp


Coisinha forte... felizmente foi suficientemente longe para causar danos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2014 às 12:32)

Nos últimos dois dias, houve 2 sismos na zona sul de Portugal Continental, um de 3.6 a SW de Faro e hoje um de 3.8 registado a 70 kms a SW do Cabo de São Vicente, ambos os sismos não foram sentidos.


----------



## Zapiao (5 Set 2014 às 14:47)

Incluindo aquele acima dos Açores há dias também com alguma magnitude, algo estará a ser cozinhado ?


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2014 às 14:57)

Shakemap Cabo S. Vicente. A ter sido sentido foi coisa muito pouca. Sismos nessa zona são normais, portanto talvez algum pico de actividade?


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2014 às 15:54)

Zapiao disse:


> Incluindo aquele acima dos Açores há dias também com alguma magnitude, algo estará a ser cozinhado ?



Pelo histórico os eventos não têm nenhuma relação entre si e estão dentro da sismicidade própria do Algarve e dos Açores.


----------



## fablept (6 Set 2014 às 03:47)

Nos últimos 30 dias houve sismos em duas zonas que fogem um pouco da actividade sísmica "normal" dos Açores:

-Uma série de sismos na Crista Média Atlântica (Entre Flores e Graciosa) no passado dia 26 (talvez resultado de alguns sismos a Norte, que vão desde a Islândia até aos Açores..)

-E nos últimos dias no Banco Dom João de Castro já ocorreram mais de 20 sismos (>Ml2.0), mas esta zona/vulcão origina alguns períodos de maior actividade.

De resto alguns sismos a Oeste do Faial (normal) e sismos no seguimento da fronteira das placas tectónicas Euroasiática e Africana.


----------



## fablept (8 Set 2014 às 18:06)

Boas.

Já à algum tempo que desejava criar uma função em que pudesse visualizar no Google Maps a actividade sísmica em Portugal por sequência...ficou simples, mas acho que é útil 

Referente aos últimos 30 dias..

Se quiserem explorar esta "animação", vão a este site, clicam em _Animação_ do lado direito. Por defeito cada sismo demora 1segundo a aparecer, por isso recomendo seleccionarem "2x,..." para acelerar a animação.


----------



## jorgepaulino (10 Set 2014 às 22:32)

Grande estrondo...


----------



## jorgepaulino (10 Set 2014 às 22:47)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Grande estrondo...



Cá está ele:

2014-09-10 21:28 	38,81 	-7,97 	1 	2,1 	NE Arraiolos 	---	--- 	-


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Set 2014 às 23:16)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Cá está ele:
> 
> 2014-09-10 21:28 38,81 -7,97 1 2,1 NE Arraiolos ------ -


Cá está o uplift da Aldeia da Serra a trabalhar!!


----------



## jorgepaulino (10 Set 2014 às 23:28)

Que se vá soltando só assim....
Qual será o dia que aquilo dá um estrondo dos valentes e faz estragos ???

Quando for, que seja meiguinho com a gente...


----------



## Zapiao (10 Set 2014 às 23:36)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Grande estrondo...



?????? O que se passou ?

Ps: recebi agora o mail de aviso de sismo.

2.1 é assim tao sentido ?


----------



## jorgepaulino (10 Set 2014 às 23:58)

Zapiao disse:


> ?????? O que se passou ?
> 
> Ps: recebi agora o mail de aviso de sismo.
> 
> 2.1 é assim tao sentido ?



É um estrondo equivalente a um trovão ali a uns quilometros ao lado... neste caso não foi sentido.

Quando a magnitude é pequena, ou profundidade muito em baixo ouve-se menos.


----------



## fablept (11 Set 2014 às 00:18)

jorgepaulino disse:


> É um estrondo equivalente a um trovão ali a uns quilometros ao lado... neste caso não foi sentido.
> 
> Quando a magnitude é pequena, ou profundidade muito em baixo ouve-se menos.


Arraiolos, a vila dos sismos sentidos! À excepção de grandes crises sísmicas nos Açores, não estou a outra zona onde se possa sentir mais sismos em Portugal.

Se quiserem aprender um pouco sobre esta sismicidade em Arraiolos:
http://metododirecto.pt/CNG2010/index.php/vol/article/download/56/243

Há zonas que simplesmente não conseguem produzir sismos de grande magnitude, mas pelo que encontrei já ocorreram sismos de magnitude 4.
http://www.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?...67&maxlon=-7.4732&minlon=-8.4730&zm=11&mt=ter


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Set 2014 às 00:26)

Na aldeia da Serra a NNE de Arraiolos os sismos ocorrem literalmente debaixo dos pés. São de profundidade muito reduzida.
Isto ocorre devido a um push up muito ativo que ocorre sub o relevo morfológico onde está localizada a Aldeia da Serra. a cicatriz é bastante visível por fotometria ou imagem de satélite.
Este push up deve-se ao efeito "cunha" causado por um batólito granítico que trava o desligamento da falha do Ciborro e o lineamento de S. Gregório (WNW-ESE).


https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Al...m2!3m1!1s0xd19c350121e4a3d:0x2d68005114b2d415


----------



## jorgepaulino (11 Set 2014 às 09:32)

Pelas 7:35 tivemos outro abalo, este fez vibrar a porta.

Apenas fiquei confuso porque estava a passar um camião lá ao longe na estrada nacional, mas em cima do ruido do camião ouviu-se o caracteristico rugido e a porta a vibrar.

Um camião aquela distancia não conseguiria vibrar uma porta, digo eu !


----------



## jorgepaulino (11 Set 2014 às 09:34)

Cá está, os nossos vizinhos Espanhois já tem os dados no portal deles, vou reportar ao IPMA.

1294894	11/09/2014	06:36:54	38.8140	-7.9205	 	 	2.1	mbLg	NE ARRAIOLOS.POR	[+]


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Set 2014 às 16:15)

Boas pessoal ... Dizer que há cerca de 10 minutos acabei de sentir um pequeno sismo aqui em Angra ... Estava deitado meio a dormitar e senti o saque que abanou levemente a cama embora tenha sido pequeno ... Alguém mais sentiu o sismo? Abraço.

P.S. - Já reportei a situação ao IPMA ...

EDIT1 - O menino já apareceu no site do IPMA ... 4.3 na escala de Richter no Banco D. João de Castro às 15:07 ... Deve-se ter sentido em São Miguel ...

Confirma-se que o sismo foi sentido por mais gente aqui na Terceira ... Ainda não tive nenhum relato em relação a São Miguel ...

No primeiro comunicado do IPMA diz que o epicentro foi a 65 km a sudeste do Porto Martins - Ilha Terceira ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Set 2014 às 17:22)




----------



## fablept (13 Set 2014 às 17:30)

Aqui por S.Miguel ainda não soube de ninguem que tenha sentido, talvez para a zona dos Mosteiros, etc..



> ​​O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15h07 (hora local), do dia 13 de setembro registou um evento com magnitude 4.2 (Richter) e epicentro na região do Banco D. João de Castro, cerca de 66 km a sudeste de S. Sebastião, ilha Terceira.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no concelho de Praia da Vitória, na ilha Terceira. O evento foi igualmente sentido no concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, com intensidade III.
> 
> ...


Fonte: CVARG

Já à cerca de duas semanas que o Banco D. João de Castro anda com alguma actividade sísmica, sendo que este foi o de maior magnitude.


----------



## fablept (15 Set 2014 às 17:10)

Actividade sísmica dos últimos 30 dias no Banco D. João de Castro..




Do lado direito podem ver alguns perfis do vulcão, sendo que a primeira imagem é um "zoom" da segunda. 

Acho que o IPMA e o CVARG não dispoem de sismometros instalados neste vulcão, por isso apenas são catalogados sismos que sejam registados na ilha Terceira e S.Miguel. Era interessante a instalação de alguns sismometros de "fundo oceânico" nos Açores, tal como fazem nas regiões de Gorringe e Josephine..


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2014 às 23:49)

> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 25-09-2014 pelas 22:31 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 14 km a Sul-Sudeste de Évora.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) em diversas localidades do concelho de Évora.
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Zapiao (26 Set 2014 às 00:39)

Ui ja foi qualquer coisa.


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2014 às 21:10)

Quando vi isso até estranhei, porque em Évora não se sentiu nada.


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Out 2014 às 10:10)

Mais um para a lista dos "ouvidos":

2014-10-06_00:52_38,77-7,96_2_1,6_NE Arraiolos-------

Dado o estrondo e duração que teve pensava ser mais forte, mas talvez se justifique por ter sido quase debaixo da minha cama.

Quanto à teoria dos animais darem por isso antes de nós, aqui não deve funcionar, pelo menos depois (acordei com o estrondo) nem um pio, silêncio absoluto !


----------



## vamm (6 Out 2014 às 12:33)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Mais um para a lista dos "ouvidos":
> 
> 2014-10-06_00:52_38,77-7,96_2_1,6_NE Arraiolos-------
> 
> ...



Por aquilo que já observei quando senti alguns sismos, os animais deram sempre por o que ia acontecer, antes de nós. Secalhar pelo som ou por sentirem algo a aproximar-se. Nesse caso, deve ser porque o acontecimento é mesmo aí localizado e não dá tempo dos animais se aperceberem mais depressa.


----------



## fablept (6 Out 2014 às 14:04)

vamm disse:


> Por aquilo que já observei quando senti alguns sismos, os animais deram sempre por o que ia acontecer, antes de nós. Secalhar pelo som ou por sentirem algo a aproximar-se. Nesse caso, deve ser porque o acontecimento é mesmo aí localizado e não dá tempo dos animais se aperceberem mais depressa.



Em locais muito próximos do epicentro, torna-se muito dificil diferenciar a onda P/S, pois devido à proximidade do local com o epicentro as ondas P/S vem "misturadas".

Um sismo provoca vários tipos de ondas, falando das principais, ocorrem as ondas P (movimento vertical) e ondas S (movimento Horizontal), sendo a onda P mais rápida que a onda S.

Mas na maioria dos sismos as pessoas só sentem as ondas S, pois estas são de maior magnitude do que as ondas P. O que acontece com os animais é que podem ser mais sensíveis que os humanos e sentir a onda P, ou então conseguem ouvir esta onda que geralmente ocorre em frequências entre 2~7Hz, o que é impossível para um humano captar estas frequências.






No único sismo sentido que consegui distinguir a chegada da onda P e S, foi num sismo de magnitude 6.0, mas não ouvi/senti a onda P, apenas o efeito desta onda nuns copos de vidro (começaram a tilintar) que estavam na minha sala, mas quando chegou a onda S com amplitude muito superior que a onda P, já dei um pulo do sofá.

Este video mostra bem isso, o cão sente/ouve a onda P, mas esta onda não causa grande impacto no edificio..alguns segundos depois chega a onda S de maior amplitude.

Agora se os animais pressentem que um sismo irá ocorrer antes de este ocorrer, há uns estudos no Japão com cobras, mas nada de concreto.


----------



## vamm (6 Out 2014 às 16:33)

Sim, quando houve o sismo de magnitude 6.0 ou 6.1, lembro-me que estava numa sala de informática e que senti mais ou menos um tremer nas cadeiras, toda a gente começou a olhar para trás, para ver se estava lá alguém, até que começamos praticamente a saltar nas cadeiras e os monitores a abanarem imenso.
A sensação que tenho dessas ondas é que, como referiste, a P é quase como se o chão tremesse e as S é como se nos empurrassem.


----------



## fablept (6 Out 2014 às 17:25)

O chão parece que treme nas ondas P pois o movimento é vertical só que a 2~7Hz (ou mais) para sismos locais, se a onda tiver uma frequência dominante de 5Hz o chão vai elevar/baixar 5x a cada 1 segundo, 10Hz 10x a cada segundo, etc. As ondas S empurram no sentido que vem a onda, se tiveres numa cadeira virado para norte e fores empurrado para esquerda ou direita, então o epicentro do sismo encontra-se à tua esquerda/direita (Oeste/Este), se fores empurrado para frente/trás, então o epicentro vem do Norte/Sul.


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Out 2014 às 21:23)

Bem, espero que isso não venha a fazer parte da minha "formação" em sismos.... que fiquem por estas magnitudes pequenas...


----------



## fablept (16 Out 2014 às 13:51)

> Dois sismos sentidos na ilha de S. Miguel hoje, dia 15-10-2014, às 22:04h e 23:09h, com intensidades máximas III e II, respectivamente
> 
> Fonte: CVARG



23:09:33
1.0 ML
ESE Ribeira Quente (S. Miguel)
II S. Miguel: Concelho da Povoacao

22:04:05
1.5 ML
SE Ribeira Quente (S. Miguel)
III S. Miguel: Concelho da Povoacao

Sismos desta magnitude serem sentidos só podem ter ocorrido a baixas profundidades. A zona onde ocorreu estes sismos teve no ano passado um período de maior actividade em que diversos sismos de baixa magnitude foram sentidos.

Mas mais uma vez pergunto porque é que o IPMA/CVARG não catalogam publicamente sismos com magnitude <2, se estes podem ser sentidos. O IPMA ainda compreendo pois não tem uma rede sísmica tão extensa como o CVARG, mas este centro de vulcanologia deve ser dos poucos no mundo onde os dados sísmicos são "apenas para cientista ver", não disponbilizam os dados nem para efeitos históricos.


----------



## Zé Carapau (21 Out 2014 às 12:10)

Neste últimos dias quentes, tenho ouvido os mais velhos a dizer, isto tá tempo de terramotos, inclusive em diversos locais ( desde a costa vicentina até as aldeias de Sintra).


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2014 às 13:45)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Neste últimos dias quentes, tenho ouvido os mais velhos a dizer, isto tá tempo de terramotos, inclusive em diversos locais ( desde a costa vicentina até as aldeias de Sintra).



Isso é apenas um mito popular sem qualquer ponta de verdade.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 17:50)

MSantos disse:


> Isso é apenas um mito popular sem qualquer ponta de verdade.



Mito originado em 1755, pois nesse início de Novembro o tempo estava quente para a época do ano.


----------



## fablept (23 Out 2014 às 03:59)

StormRic disse:


> Mito originado em 1755, pois nesse início de Novembro o tempo estava quente para a época do ano.


A minha mãe sempre disse isso, "está tempo de sismos", até hoje ainda não a convenci em contrário..

Mas pesquisando um pouco:


> *Earthquakes occur during "earthquake weather."* The common misconception that earthquakes occur during hot and dry weather dates to the ancient Greeks. Earthquakes take place miles underground, and can happen at any time in any weather.



Se quiserem ler um pouco sobre isto:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthquake_weather

Hoje ocorreu um dos sismos mais fortes do ano ao largo da costa do continente..
Mag: 3.9
Prof: 22km
Zona: SW Cabo S. Vicente (+- 60 km de Sagres)

ShakeMap:




http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2014102302055101/intensity.html

Como está o tempo por aí?


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 15:52)

fablept disse:


> Como está o tempo por aí?



Calor insuportável, "vem terremoto de certeza"


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2014 às 19:02)

StormRic disse:


> Calor insuportável, "vem terremoto de certeza"



Até pode haver um sismo forte, desse risco não nos livramos, mas de certeza que não vai estar relacionado com o calor... Aliás acho tremendamente ridícula essa associação da meteorologia aos sismos.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2014 às 19:39)

Nunca tinha ouvido tal coisa , se assim fosse os países quentes não paravam de tremer


----------



## Profetaa (2 Nov 2014 às 22:25)

Muita actividade ao largo dos Açores com magnitudes altas...

Alguma explicação para o sucedido? 

2014-11-02 16:27 44,62 -24,53 5 4,9 Northern Mid-Atlantic Ridge --- --- -
2014-11-02 09:03 44,84 -24,88 5 5,3 Northern Mid-Atlantic Ridge --- --- -
2014-11-02 06:14 44,65 -24,89 5 4,8 Northern Mid-Atlantic Ridge


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (2 Nov 2014 às 23:05)

Uma situação a acompanhar... Uma coisa parece boa: a energia vai sendo libertada aos poucos, o que pode evitar algo pior. Certo? :/


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 00:57)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Uma situação a acompanhar... Uma coisa parece boa: a energia vai sendo libertada aos poucos, o que pode evitar algo pior. Certo? :/



Não necessariamente para esta região da qual sabemos pouco, infelizmente. Não há, que eu conheça, modelo de previsão estabelecido. Mas é vulgar a actividade quer nos Açores quer a sudoeste do Cabo de S.Vicente.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 01:07)

Profetaa disse:


> Muita actividade ao largo dos Açores com magnitudes altas...
> 
> Alguma explicação para o sucedido?
> 
> ...



É normal a actividade sísmica na dorsal mesoatlântica, zona de expansão.


----------



## Firefigther (3 Nov 2014 às 09:53)

Bom dia hoje recebi um email dando conta de um sismo de grau 4.5 as 3.39 no entanto no site do IPMA não consta nada alguém me pode confirmar ?
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=406816#map


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia hoje recebi um email dando conta de um sismo de grau 4.5 as 3.39 no entanto no site do IPMA não consta nada alguém me pode confirmar ?
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=406816#map


Já está no site do IPMA


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 02:19)

Até estou entusiasmada ainda, sem me ter bem que apercebido da coisa
Ouvi o ruído, pensei de ser um carro a passar na calçada da rua, só que era diferente e senti tremer a cama.
Alguém apanhou isto?


----------



## Zapiao (8 Nov 2014 às 02:34)

Quanto tempo foi, tens ideia?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2014 às 02:47)

http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2014110801242001/intensity.html

Ainda deve ter-se sentido um bom bocado.


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 03:03)

Zapiao disse:


> Quanto tempo foi, tens ideia?


Nem sei precisar quanto tempo, mas ainda foi algum.
Normalmente ouço os carros a passar na rua de calçada e levam algum tempo a fazer barulho, este foi precisamente igual e eu pensei mesmo que era um carro. Porque ouvi o barulho, mas não vinha da janela. Depois a cama tremeu e eu até olhei para mim/cama e pensei mesmo "que carro estranho".


----------



## Zapiao (8 Nov 2014 às 11:44)

No shakemap a cor não corresponde à intensidade sentida, não acham? Onde está a estrela parece equivaler a magnitude III IV . . .


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2014 às 12:11)

lê bem a pagina diz intensidade instrumental,


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 13:14)

O IPMA retirou o sismo da lista, mas noutros sites existe registo disso.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Nov 2014 às 13:56)

vamm disse:


> O IPMA retirou o sismo da lista, mas noutros sites existe registo disso.



Realmente... ?! (mas continua na lista de shakemap)
IGN - Espanha:






EMSC:





EVO, Centro de Geofísica de Évora:






E não é o primeiro que IPMA retira ou simplesmente não introduz no sistema...
Eu tenho a aplicação de sismologia do IGN e esta notifica sempre que há sismos significativos, muitos deles são nas nossas água na zona de Gorringe ou Josefine, e nunca chegam a aparecer nos dados (publicados) do IPMA.


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 14:14)

Exactamente. Eles deixaram ficar o comunicado na mesma, só não entendo porque é que o retiraram do mapa interactivo e da lista em baixo. Ele foi sentido, apenas muitas pessoas não deram por nada, porque como eu confundiram com qualquer coisa. A minha colega de casa achou que tinha sido um carro a ir contra os caixotes do lixo


----------



## Zapiao (8 Nov 2014 às 15:42)

Convinha esclarecer porque o retiraram, será que não foi sismo ?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

Eu diria talvez para correções no shakemap mas o shakemap é suposto ser automático. Não faço a mínima.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2014 às 18:09)

por vezes há falsos positivos, daí que uma boa rede é fundamental,


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 18:26)

Reapareceu com correções há 20 minutos:





« 
Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 08-11-2014 01:24
_2014-11-08 01:24:00_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 08-11-2014 pelas 01:24 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 14 km a Sul-Sudeste de Évora. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Évora. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt).»


----------



## fablept (12 Nov 2014 às 21:30)

Sismo de 4.2 sentido nos Açores



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 12-11-2014 pelas 20:17 (hora local) foi registado nas estaçôes da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 55 km a Noroeste do Capelo (Faial).
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.
> 
> ...


Localização
https://maps.google.com/maps?output=classic&q=38.9410 -29.2240(Magnitude ML4.2 - W FAIAL - 2014 Novembro 12 21:17:17.2 UTC - Instituto Portugues do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P.)&ll=38.9410,-29.2240&spn=2,2&f=d&t=h


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Nov 2014 às 22:18)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 12-11-2014 pelas 20:17 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 55 km a Noroeste do Capelo (Faial).
Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido em toda a Ilha do Faial, atingindo a intensidade máxima grau IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas freguesias de Castelo Branco e Capelo.
Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).
Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 12-11-2014 20:17
ANPC - Gabinete do Presidente IPMA - Gabinete SEC - SRBPC - Comunicação Social


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Nov 2014 às 22:57)

COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 12/2014
Data: 12 de novembro de 2014 Hora:21:27

SISMO - intensidade máxima de Grau IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada)

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância
Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA),

Sismo sentido na ilha

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:17 horas (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia
12 de Novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 54 km a NW de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada)
em Praia do Norte e Flamengos. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III-IV em Feteira e Horta.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.
Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA​


----------



## fablept (13 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Registo do sismo na rede IPMA





Fonte: IPMA Açores

Registo no meu geofone (340km do epicentro)


----------



## xes (24 Nov 2014 às 09:09)

Boas

Tivemos um sismo de 3.0 em Vale de Cambra registado por volta das 6:00 am por acaso vivo lá perto e não senti nada (tambem estava cheio de sono) alguem sabe se existe alguma falha naquela zona?


----------



## camrov8 (24 Nov 2014 às 19:46)

Eu vivo perto do epicentro e senti e bem e estava a dormir, e sim há uma falha que passa perto e é considerada activa que divide duas grande zonas geologicas


----------



## fablept (15 Dez 2014 às 14:42)

> Actividade Sísmica a W da ilha do Faial ligeiramente acima do normal
> 
> 
> 2014-12-14 14:31:35 38.659 -28.993 2.6 ML W Faial
> ...



Estação sísmica na ilha de São Jorge (~60km), consegue-se visualizar vários sismos <Ml2.0 que não são catalogados publicamente pelo IPMA/CVARG.




Fonte: IPMA, IRIS.

Edit: Durante a tarde ocorreu mais alguns sismos de menor magnitude, mas às 17:55 ocorreu um sismo de Ml3.1..foi o mais forte dos últimos dias.


----------



## PedroMAR (16 Dez 2014 às 02:25)

Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores 16-12-2014 01:01

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 16-12-2014 pelas 01:01 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de
magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 16 km a Noroeste de Pilar (S.
Miguel).
Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este
sismo tenha sido sentido.
Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendáveis junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção
Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## fablept (16 Dez 2014 às 03:16)

Foram dois sismos um de magnitude Ml3.3 (00:20) e outro Ml3.4 (01:01) a cerca de 35km de Ponta Delgada..não senti nenhum.



> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01h01 e às 01h20 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 16 de dezembro foram registados dois eventos com magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 15 km a NW de Mosteiros e 17 km a W dos Ginetes, respetivamente, na ilha S. Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação preliminar disponível até ao momento os sismos foram sentidos na parte W da ilha de S. Miguel, tendo atingido intensidade III em Ponta Delgada.
> 
> Fonte: CVARG



Tem ocorrido algumas réplicas, de magnitude muito inferior a esses dois sismos. Passei o dia a olhar para sismos no Faial e puff dois mm aqui ao lado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Dez 2014 às 03:24)

Parece que foram dois eventos em curto espaço de tempo ... Aqui pela Terceira não se sentiu os sismos ... 



Aqui ficam os comunicados do CIVISA

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1427189650_69888d0b656d64ce5d0db35d67408b18


----------



## fablept (16 Dez 2014 às 03:57)

Deve ter sido bem sentido para os lados dos Mosteiros/Sete Cidades e freguesias daquela zona.

Se tiver que dizer uma asneira, diria que estes dois sismos ocorreram depois de haver alguma actividade sísmica..só que sendo registos tão pequenos não consigo confirmar..agora é só esperar uns meses para que o IPMA lançe a tabela com sismos <Ml2.0 para confirmar (um pouco frustrante para quem gosta de sismologia)..


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Dez 2014 às 04:04)

Uma questão o @Azor não vive perto do epicentro no lado oeste de São Miguel? Se estiver correcto ele é que terá sentido os sismos com maior intensidade ... Aguardemos pelo relato do próprio ...


----------



## fablept (19 Dez 2014 às 18:42)

Acabei de registar mais um sismo relevante na Fossa da Hirondelle, pelas 17:08. Teve uma magnitude de Ml3.5 (CVARG) e foi sentido no concelho de Ponta Delgada com intensidade máxima III (CVARG), não senti nada.

É o 3º sismo de magnitude superior a 3 a ocorrer naquela zona desde à 2 dias..começa a ser curioso estes sismos que apesar de ocorrerem na Fossa Hirondelle onde costuma haver sismos todos os meses, estes tem ocorrido um pouco a norte..e centrados numa pequena área.


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Dez 2014 às 20:41)

Parece que a crise sismica ao largo da costa oeste de São Miguel continua ... Este foi o sismo com maior magnitude desde o ínicio desta crise mas nada de muito alarmante até agora ...


----------



## fablept (19 Dez 2014 às 23:32)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Parece que a crise sismica ao largo da costa oeste de São Miguel continua ... Este foi o sismo com maior magnitude desde o ínicio desta crise mas nada de muito alarmante até agora ...
> 
> (img)



Realmente este foi o sismo mais forte, mas acho que não se pode chamar uma crise sísmica, até agora não tem havido assim tantos sismos. Mas esta actividade tem sido algo semelhante com o que está a passar a oeste do Faial, alguns dias com maior sismicidade, e outros de menor. Mas em termos de libertação de energia, de longe que esta actividade perto das Sete Cidades tem libertado muito mais energia do que no Faial. Vamos ver o que sucede nos próximos dias..



> Actividade sísmica a WNW das Sete Cidades na Fossa Hirondelle ligeiramente acima do normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (19 Dez 2014 às 23:42)

Sim Wessel, este eu senti.
 Ainda fiquei na duvida se era sismo ou outra coisa qualquer....
Alguém arrisca uma opinião se essa libertação de energia tem a ver com alguma possível actividade vulcânica?
Ou simplesmente estamos perante mais um episódio tectónico?
É que hoje falaram me que ouviram dizer pelos Mosteiros que pode ser de origem vulcânica porque as águas da Ferraria parece que andam ficando mais quentes, mas penso não haver qualquer ligação com o fenómeno.
Pelos vistos a actividade sísmica pelo Faial e por São Miguel ainda vão dar que falar...


----------



## fablept (20 Dez 2014 às 02:23)

Se tivessemos acesso aos dados das estações sísmicas das Sete Cidades e observassemos que antes ou entre os sismos do primeiro dia e de ontem tivesse ocorrido sismicidade, podia-se suspeitar de alguma coisa, mas com meia dúzia de sismos e mais algumas réplicas de menor magnitude que vi na estação do Fogo..é dificil dar palpites.

Da Ferraria a aquela zona que ocorreu estes sismos ainda são 25km, apesar de teres o sistema vulcânico das Sete Cidades pelo caminho, duvido muito que tenha ligação, a Fossa Hirondelle sempre foi dada a muita sismicidade ao longo do ano.

Mas o aumento foi assim tão grande? Há uns anos dei lá um mergulho com a maré quase vazia, que não aguentei nem 10mnts lá dentro, mais um pouco e virava cozido da Ferraria eheh


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Dez 2014 às 02:57)

fablept disse:


> Realmente este foi o sismo mais forte, mas acho que não se pode chamar uma crise sísmica, até agora não tem havido assim tantos sismos. Mas esta actividade tem sido algo semelhante com o que está a passar a oeste do Faial, alguns dias com maior sismicidade, e outros de menor. Mas em termos de libertação de energia, de longe que esta actividade perto das Sete Cidades tem libertado muito mais energia do que no Faial. Vamos ver o que sucede nos próximos dias..




Tens razão Fablept ... Ainda não são sismos em número suficiente para se poder dizer que é uma crise sísmica tanto em São Miguel como no Faial ... Mas são de facto duas situações muito interessantes de acompanhar no que diz respeito aos próximos capítulos ...



Azor disse:


> Sim Wessel, este eu senti.
> Ainda fiquei na duvida se era sismo ou outra coisa qualquer....
> Alguém arrisca uma opinião se essa libertação de energia tem a ver com alguma possível actividade vulcânica?
> Ou simplesmente estamos perante mais um episódio tectónico?
> ...




Interessante esse aumento da temperatura da água do mar a se confirmar essa mesma situação ... A verdade é que esta zona da F.H. onde estes sismos estão a ocorrer não costumava estar muito activa e não temos nenhuma erupção vulcânica desde o século passado ... Mas era essencial saber mais dados como diz o Fable porque neste momento qualquer palpite é um tiro no escuro ...


----------



## fablept (20 Dez 2014 às 21:36)

O século ainda vai no início, tivemos uma erupção confirmada neste século (Serreta) e duas erupções não confirmadas visualmente, uma a Oeste da Graciosa (2010) e outra que apenas foi referida por um pescador que ao retirar as redes de pescas a Sudoeste do Faial (2007), verificou que estas tiveram em contacto com algo muito quente .

Mas sobre as Sete Cidades, nos últimos 5 anos praticamente não se verificou sismicidade relevante >1.0, a não ser que nos últimos 2 meses desenvolveu-se alguma coisa por lá..o que desconfio muito. Eu desde 2012 que estou à espera de um período de maior sismicidade em São Miguel (consulto religiosamente todos os dias a estação do Fogo), para ir registar uns sismos, mas até hoje todos os episódios sísmicos por São Miguel são curtos, passam em 2/3 dias.

A melhor forma para quem quiser perceber o que se tem passado nos vulcões açorianos, é consultar papeis científicos (muitos em inglês e pagos)...de resto é mesmo muito raro ler ou ouvir alguem com conhecimento académico dizer abertamente, "As Furnas tem esta história, segundo a sismicidade, probabilidade, etc etc".


----------



## PedroMAR (5 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Aviso de Sismicidade
0002/2015 - 0001

ANPC - Gabinete do Presidente IPMA - Gabinete SEC - SRBPC - Comunicação Social

Incremento atividade sísmica na ilha de São Miguel

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera. I. P., informa que desde as 00:58 (hora local) do dia
4 de Janeiro de 2015 tem sido detetado um aumento na frequência horária da atividade sísmica,
na região Congro Maciço das Furnas (na ilha de São Miguel).
Até ao momento foram registados 59 eventos de baixa magnitude, com valores compreendidos
entre 0.1 e 2.2 (Ritcher).
Nesta sequência o evento de maior magnitude ocorreu as 08:44 (hora local).
Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que algum
destes eventos tenha sido sentido.
O IPMA continua a monitorizar a atividade sísmica, devendo ser emitidos novos comunicados se a
situação o justificar.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet
(www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade


----------



## fablept (18 Mar 2015 às 13:04)

Sismo sentido em São Miguel (Açores) - Ml3.4 - II Água Retorta

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=432438


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2015 às 14:25)

Sismo de magnitude 2.4 sentido na Ilha Terceira com intensidade máxima III (CVARG)  às 06:18 do dia de hoje..

Não é comum ocorrer sismos neste local..

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=432987


----------

